# Bringing The Deficit Down To Our Level



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I believe this was posted on the board a year or so ago but I can't seem to find it. So for the benefit of folks that may not have seen it, I'll post it again.



* U.S Tax revenue: $ 2,170,000,000,000
* Fed budget: $ 3,820,000,000,000
* New debt: $ 1,650,000,000,000
* National debt: $ 15,000,000,000,000
* Recent budget cut : $ 38,500,000,000

Now let's remove 8 zeros and pretend it’s a household
budget.

* Your income: $ 21,700
* Your Household budget: $ 38,200
* New debt: $ 16,500
* Your credit card debt: $ 150,000
* Recent budget cut : $ 385

This accumulates every year. How long could any of us survive if we added $16,500 in new debt to our household every year.


And its only going to get worse....much worse.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

You can also add unfunded liabilities for 2010 of $5.3 trillion:

* Additional spending and debt $53,000


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

And theyre debating the US 'austerity measures' and addressing the debt issues on a monthly basis? Keeping it going until next week (its the 25th, right?) then will fund it until January, and on and on. These are our elected officials? Imagine if your company, your family finances, or Wallyworld were run like this?


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hey, it's ok, they can just print more money!:gaah:


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

This situation pi$$es the he$$ out of me. In my home, we don't spend money we don't have, and we don't take money that belongs to others. Government should do the same. People can try to make it complicated, but in the end it's just that simple.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Immolatus said:


> And theyre debating the US 'austerity measures' and addressing the debt issues on a monthly basis? Keeping it going until next week (its the 25th, right?) then will fund it until January, and on and on. These are our elected officials? Imagine if your company, your family finances, or Wallyworld were run like this?


both sides are going to continue to 'play chicken' until the 23rd (day before Thanksgiving) & then punt... and then blame the other side of the aisle :gaah:


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Take some time to look over the whole clock. I just don't see it getting fixed....

U.S. National Debt Clock : Real Time

Jimmy


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

goshengirl said:


> This situation pi$$es the he$$ out of me. In my home, we don't spend money we don't have, and we don't take money that belongs to others. Government should do the same. People can try to make it complicated, but in the end it's just that simple.


On that meme(remember, I'm already overextended, broke), I'll add one to the household budget(analogy of the govt)...

Loan a borrowed $100,000 to neighbors Jim, Brian, and Shirley!!!((our financial aide is borrowed??!!??)


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

BillS said:


> You can also add unfunded liabilities for 2010 of $5.3 trillion:
> 
> * Additional spending and debt $53,000


Try 75 Trillion in unfunded liabilities! And, that's not including the foreign sovereign nation debt held by the federal reserve.


----------



## spacestuff4me (Jan 7, 2010)

*Our Country Has Been Intentionally Destroyed*

From your posts, it would seem you guys really think that obama, the Fed and the world banks are trying to repair or some how save the US from financial destruction & collapse. I hate to be the turd in the punch bowl, but the facts are that obama and his minnions hate everything the USA stands for, the socialist / communists currently in power believe the only reason the USA is successful is because we've exploited the world and they mean to "level the playing field".

Look at the economic facts of what obama, his adminstration, the Fed and the world banks have inflicted on America and the truth is as plain as the nose on your face. They have no intention of trying to protect, defend or prevent the economic destruction that they're planning on turning the US into a 3rd world country. The way obama has intentionally destroyed the US Dollar, increased all of our debt by order of magnitude since taking power, exploding the middle class by creating crippling unemployment from increased taxes (we've only seen the beginning of the taxation on us and it's going to get much worse), it's obvious that the US will collapse as a financial power.

In the next few years you're going to see unemployment explode by 2-3 times, the destruction of the dollar, the increase of gov't debt and finally the inflation that will be the death nail in our coffin because of the Fed's printing obscene amounts of money, the only thing that can happen is the complete collapse of our financial system. It's coming, it's going to happen and there's nothing that can stop it. The only thing we have power over is our families safety, but other than that, if you're not prepared to survive the complete collapse of our economic system and the destruction of our way of life, then you'll be one of the great unwashed who will be meat for the grinder.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

spacestuff4me said:


> Look at the economic facts of what obama, his adminstration, the Fed and the world banks have inflicted on America and the truth is as plain as the nose on your face.


I am far far from being a bambam supporter... But this has been a long time coming. Our govt has been playing an exponential game for decades, which happens to be coming home to roost during this out of control administration. bambam is only a small piece of the total problem...

Some of the seasoned members will remember the tri-lateral commission and new world order circa early 1980's. At the time I considered it a bunch of hooey. I'm not so sure anymore. And especially after reading _The Overton Window_. That book was frightening.


----------



## spacestuff4me (Jan 7, 2010)

*obama*

I agree that most of our current economic problems are a direct result of policies created by Carter, Clinton, Bush part 2, but the actions taken by obama has made these previous presidents overspending look like a joke.

I'm sure there's some backroom manipulation in every part of gov't, wall st, the banks and industry leaders. The big issue is the current class war between those who produce and pay taxes vs. those who are demanding entitlements and free handouts for producing and contributing nothing.

Thomas Jefferson wrote an essay explaining his position why women, the poor and non-property owners should not be given the right to vote. We all know Jefferson was a fairly smart guy who did his research, he said (paraphrased) the reason the poor, women & non-property owners are not afforded the right to vote is because none of them pay taxes to maintain the gov't infrastructure. As a result, once you give the poor and those who are not vested in the system, they will vote themselves money from the public trust (money taken in by the gov't in taxes) and it will bankrupt and destroy the economic system of the United States.

Look at what's happened, exactly what Jefferson predicted. Then again Jefferson was within 1 vote of returning all slaves back to Africa and not allowing any to stay because he saw the future. One legislator suggested to Jefferson after he took the presidency that he free the slaves, but he replied "it is impossible to free the black slaves, it would be akin to taking an uneducated child, putting them on the street and expecting them to fend for themselves. The only solution is to abolish slavery, send all of the slaves back to Africa and prevent future problems with a large population of black slaves.

Back to obama. Look at the economic charts at what obama has done to the USA and it's crystal clear his intentional, systematic and premediated destruction of our countries financial systems. obama is a communist / socialist / left wing / muslim who hates this country and everything it stands for. obama has, with the help of the leftist communists (democrats) who have helped him overwhelm every phase of our economy and our future financial outlook is one of nothing but doom.

With the debt obama has inflicted on us, his lefist / muslim agenda of taking from those who produce and give it to those who don't, spend, spend, spend and finally allowing the Fed Reserve to print money at a speed that has never been seen in the history of the world, the writing is on the wall as to what will happen to the USA. We will default on every loan, our cities will have to declare BK and cut most services, taxes will soar to pay for entitlements, our standard of living will decline to that of a 3rd world country and it will be a miracle if we can maintain a cohesive country. Gangs will take over all of the inner cities and eventually expand their areas, crime will skyrocket, inflation will devastate the US dollar, imported goods will become obscenely expensive and you'll see the devastation of our future.

Prepare to take care of your families.


----------

